# Download from Amazon to PC "broken"?...



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting trouble here. Selecting either 1-Click purchases or sample download using the "Transfer via Computer" in the "Deliver to" pull-down no longer works for me as it once did. Instead of triggering a download dialog pop-up window nothing happens and I'm taken to a 2nd page asking me to once again select the device to download my content to. Selecting the same option of "Transfer via Computer" simply refreshes the page and the pull-down once again shows the device as being my Kindle (the default device).

I have found a workaround however. If, when directed to the 2nd page, I leave the pull-down device selection at the default of my Kindle and then click "Continue" the download completes as it should (as if the download device selected was "Transfer.." and not "Kindle").

Alternatively I can select any other device such as the Kindle PC or Kindle iPhone app (I don't use Whispernet to send directly to the Kindle as I'm an International user) during purchase and then once I can see the content under "Your Orders" on the "Manage Your Kindle" page I can then select "Transer via Computer" as the device to download to.

I have tried different computers (desktop and 2 different MBP laptops), OSs (Win 7 and OS X), browsers (FF, Safari, IE), networks (home, corporate VPN, tethered iPhone 3G), and Amazon accounts (mine and a "test" account) in various combinations...all with the same consistent results.

I have spent, as you might imagine, a significant amount of time to troubleshoot this and I'm stumped. Luckily the time spent resulted in discovering the workarounds I mention or I would have been unable to purchase any further content from Amazon and been forced to alternative sources of content.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I haven't experienced this and currently it's working ok for me on OSX with firefox.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a job for Amazon Customer Service.

Mike


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just downloaded one from my home network using Firefox .... but I have had similar experiences in the past where I could download with Chrome but not Firefox or IE .... and then one day it fixed itself ....


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm  I am having the same problem.  One day it worked fine..  The next...  Nada.  I want to be able to transfer from my PC.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I had an interesting experience with firefox when I was trying to download the Kindle for PC app. When I went to the web page it never displayed a download link regardless of how how many times I refreshed or what page I loaded from. I finally figured firefox must be missing something and opened the page in another browser and the download link was there. I think I've encountered a couple of other weird errors when viewing Amazon's pages with firefox, which is my primary browser, but if I do I'll just open a different browser.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

They have implemented a new way to do it apparently.  If you go to your amazon account and the manage your kindle part.  Scroll down to your list of book that you have bought.    Then in front of each book is a grey +  Click on that and more information will pop up.  Over on the right you can click on download to computer.    I have done it for several of the books now and works well.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> They have implemented a new way to do it apparently. If you go to your amazon account and the manage your kindle part. Scroll down to your list of book that you have bought. Then in front of each book is a grey + Click on that and more information will pop up. Over on the right you can click on download to computer. I have done it for several of the books now and works well.


That is an available workaround yes...but only after you have completed your purchase transaction. Until the transaction completes and you actually download the book (and receive your confirmation email) the content does not appear in "Your Orders" In order to complete your purchase you must first download to a device. This device can't be "Transfer via Computer" in my case as I have explained above.

This workaround does not work for sample downloads that will never appear in "Your Orders".

Please see my opening post for further detail.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yup that is right...  I wish it would work like it used to.    but it doesn't for me.  I don't know what changed.  Doesn't matter which browser I use same thing.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

hamah said:


> That is an available workaround yes...but only after you have completed your purchase transaction. Until the transaction completes and you actually download the book (and receive your confirmation email) the content does not appear in "Your Orders" In order to complete your purchase you must first download to a device. This device can't be "Transfer via Computer" in my case as I have explained above.
> 
> This workaround does not work for sample downloads that will never appear in "Your Orders".
> 
> Please see my opening post for further detail.


But what if you "pretend" that you have whispernet (I'm assuming you are in a non-coverage area, which is why you're downloading it in the first place?) and tell it to deliver it via whispernet to your kindle. Then in Manage My Kindle page, the purchase would show up and you can download it to your computer from there, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamah said:


> Interesting trouble here. Selecting either 1-Click purchases or sample download using the "Transfer via Computer" in the "Deliver to" pull-down no longer works for me as it once did. Instead of triggering a download dialog pop-up window nothing happens and I'm taken to a 2nd page asking me to once again select the device to download my content to. Selecting the same option of "Transfer via Computer" simply refreshes the page and the pull-down once again shows the device as being my Kindle (the default device).
> 
> I have found a workaround however. If, when directed to the 2nd page, I leave the pull-down device selection at the default of my Kindle and then click "Continue" the download completes as it should (as if the download device selected was "Transfer.." and not "Kindle").
> 
> ...





Rie142 said:


> Hmmm I am having the same problem. One day it worked fine.. The next... Nada. I want to be able to transfer from my PC.


Rie, have you tried the workaround Hamah describes? And are you an international user? Is this a problem for Int'l users? Anyone else (Int'l) experience this?

Betsy


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> But what if you "pretend" that you have whispernet (I'm assuming you are in a non-coverage area, which is why you're downloading it in the first place?) and tell it to deliver it via whispernet to your kindle. Then in Manage My Kindle page, the purchase would show up and you can download it to your computer from there, right?


I suppose that could be true but I haven't tried it for the reason that my workarounds are just as effective. The interesting thing is that this should be happening at all.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rie, have you tried the workaround Hamah describes? And are you an international user? Is this a problem for Int'l users? Anyone else (Int'l) experience this?
> 
> Betsy


I myself am not an Int'l user. I have a US registered K2 but I'm located in Canada. This way I get better book selection, pay less per book, get web browsing etc. The trade-off is of course that I must pay the $1.99 WN service charge for delivery (actually that simply brings the cost of a $9.99 book to parity of that with the Canadian price of $11.99).

Now that I think of it, this is a warranty replacement K2 that, when it arrived 2 weeks ago, was showing as Canada under "Your Country". I then changed it back to United States. I wonder if that is when my troubles originated?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamah said:


> (I don't use Whispernet to send directly to the Kindle as I'm an International user)





hamah said:


> I myself am not an Int'l user. I have a US registered K2 but I'm located in Canada. This way I get better book selection, pay less per book, get web browsing etc. The trade-off is of course that I must pay the $1.99 WN service charge for delivery (actually that simply brings the cost of a $9.99 book to parity of that with the Canadian price of $11.99).
> 
> Now that I think of it, this is a warranty replacement K2 that, when it arrived 2 weeks ago, was showing as Canada under "Your Country". I then changed it back to United States. I wonder if that is when my troubles originated?


I'm a little confused on the Int'l customer thing given your two posts.... but keep us posted on what you learn!

Betsy


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, that is certainly contradictory and sorry for the confusion 

I suppose a more accurate description would be that I am using a US registered K2 Internationally.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't have a kindle...  It is coming.  I have been downloading books to my laptop.  Then I transfer them to my mom's kindle.    Worked great.  Now suddenly like I said I can't do that anymore.  It is just strange.  So I just do what works at the time and then Do one of the work around.  A couple extra steps but at least I have it saved on a portable hard drive.    Have to be careful which books I send to my mom.  She doesn't read Sci Fi like I do.
I am in the U.S.


----------

